# Newbie signing in



## 1275GT (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi there, another newbie signing in !!
I'm a another 40-something born-again modeler after my wife signed me up to the Airfix club and I recived their 1.48 Spit. Then realised I had another in the loft ( Hasegawa Mk Vb ) and an Airfix Lanc, so it looks like I've got enough to keep me quiet for a while !! I found this site while doing some research, and it seems perfect!!
I'm into Military Aircraft of all periods, though WWII seems to be a fave. 

I live in the flatlands of the Fens, UK so get to see my fair share of military types overhead and I'm lucky enough not to be far from Duxford musuem. 

I also enjoy throwing spanners at perfectly usable cars until they don't work anymore, motorsport, music, films and the produce of Mr.J Daniels, but only when there isn't something in the house to fix, or one of my small people to transport somewhere !!
Cheers, Neil


----------



## rochie (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome from the north east Neil


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 21, 2009)

G'day Neil, greetings from Oz and welcome to the forum.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forums here Neil, if you haven't found them already be sure and check out the "Technical" section and all the manuals folks have posted there...thats a cool resource.
Derek


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome from the north west Neil. Is the username anything to do with the flat-nosed Mini?!!


----------



## imalko (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome Neil. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2009)

This wife of yours.....does she have a sister? 

















Oh, right.....welcome to the family from north of the border!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard Neil.


----------



## 1275GT (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome, chaps......
Lucky13...no, but I'd have probably married her as well if she did !!
Airframes....yes, I have been known to play with the odd Mini ( roundnose and flat ) - I've got a 1380 lightweight project lurking in the garage that I will finish one day.....honest !

Cheers, Neil


----------



## Njaco (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from across the Pond!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

TO


----------



## conkerking (Nov 21, 2009)

1275GT said:


> I'm a another 40-something born-again modeler after my wife signed me up to the Airfix club and I recived their 1.48 Spit. Then realised I had another in the loft ( Hasegawa Mk Vb ) and an Airfix Lanc, so it looks like I've got enough to keep me quiet for a while !! I found this site while doing some research, and it seems perfect!!
> I'm into Military Aircraft of all periods, though WWII seems to be a fave.



Ha, wife involvement, excellent. Welcome aboard mate. look forward to seeing the Aiirfix Spit - is it the one that comes in black with "bling" gold spinner or alternatively the silver/red 41 squadron racing livery?


----------



## 1275GT (Nov 21, 2009)

Conkerking - yes, that the one. I'll probably do it in the black scheme. It's nice simple and a bit different. Having said that, the 1/72 FAA set has just arrived, so I may ease myself in with those first.
Cheers, Neil


----------



## conkerking (Nov 21, 2009)

1275GT said:


> Conkerking - yes, that the one. I'll probably do it in the black scheme. It's nice simple and a bit different. Having said that, the 1/72 FAA set has just arrived, so I may ease myself in with those first.
> Cheers, Neil



Hi Neil

I got the 1/72 FAA when I signed up for the Airifix Club, but I only did the Seafire... the stringbag went on ebay and my lad has nicked the Hellcat and turned it into a blue and yellow stunt plane. I have the decals to do the black XVI Spit in 1/72 Heller kit... the red/silver 41 squadron racer I have two 1/72 options, the Fujimi Mk XIV "Kings Cup" kit and just managed to track down the Aeroteam Spit 21 kit which is apparently more authentic, historically speaking. I'll get round to them eventually, only been specialising on Spits a few months but the stash is already a bit ridiculous 

Look forward to seeing your models, great bunch of guys (and a few gals) on this forum you'll find!


----------



## gepp (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome to the site, Neil.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2009)

G'day Neil, welcome mate!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome abaord Neil


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Neil, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Neil.
Welcome to the forums from southern California. 8)


Wheels


----------

